# Help with Evidence of Birth or Age.



## drille (Apr 19, 2013)

I applied for 189 visa on April 24th. I am required to supply documents for Evidence of Birth or Age and my Birth Certificate is requested. The problem is, my birth certificate was lost long ago and cant be replaced, I'm from Zambia by the way.

Will my passport bio-data page be okay for this?

Appreciate the help of this website with the long road to the 189!

Thanks,
John.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2013)

If you can obtain a copy from any authority you must do that. Otherwise use your passport, ID card and driving licence.


----------



## ahmed84 (Apr 3, 2013)

Most probably your CO will ask for additional documents. I did the same and uploaded the bio page of my passport but my CO requested original birth certificate or similar document. If you can't get those for any reason, they will ask you to provide a note that explain why you can't get them.


----------



## drille (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I have been reading extensively about this on this website and others.

It is possible to re-issue a birth certificate in Zambia but from experience from my friends it takes anywhere between 3-4 months, even with "elbow grease" to speed things up. I have applied for re-issue but I know it wont be ready anytime soon. I will try and get school leaving certificate from Zambia.

I do have a national ID card that shows Place of Birth, Date of Birth, both parents names and places of birth.

I am really really worried about this birth certificate that I lose my appetite. I am in Australia on a 457 work Visa (for about 18 months). Before that I was on a Student Visa for 5 years in Australia as well. Hoping that will speed things up.


----------

